# Community Supporter Monthly Subscription - next steps?



## jaerdaph (Sep 28, 2009)

So I've signed up for the new $3/month community supporter subscription (excellent idea, btw!). My account is still saying I need to renew my community supporter account on the main Forums page, I can't search yet or have the option for custom user title, so I'm assuming I need to do something else. 

I purchased the subscription today through PayPal while logged in to this account, but it just dawned on me that the email associated with my PayPal account is different from the one associated with my EN World account.

Do I need to do anything, or will it eventually go through? 

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 28, 2009)

Should be good to go now!

Unfortanately I did make a mistake (missed a checkbox), so the first few subscriptions will *not* reoccur after the first month.  There's about 10 people in that boat who will need to manually do it again when the first month expires.

Dammit!

Apologies for the error; it all works perfectly now.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you, Morrus! Thanks again for the monthly option - I hope a lot of folks take advantage of it like I did and help support EN World.


----------



## Fanaelialae (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, I seem to be experiencing a similar problem.  I subscribed to the new monthly subscription today but don't seem to be able to access any of the community supporter features.  (I also agree that the monthly subscription is a great idea)!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2009)

Fanaelialae said:


> Hi, I seem to be experiencing a similar problem. I subscribed to the new monthly subscription today but don't seem to be able to access any of the community supporter features. (I also agree that the monthly subscription is a great idea)!




Gotcha covered!

Like with jaerdaph, you were one of the first few before I hit that right checkbox, so your subscription will *not* renew automatically after the first month.  But once it expires, if you do it again it'll work perfectly.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2009)

I paid for the monthly recurring subscription, even though my CS doesn't expire until February next year.  For some reason, it says my CS account is inactive!


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2009)

Insight said:


> I paid for the monthly recurring subscription, even though my CS doesn't expire until February next year.  For some reason, it says my CS account is inactive!



I'm in the same boat, but it appears to just be the new text, as both of our avatars have the green CS band.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2009)

YOu both posted that during the 5 minutes I was trying to write conditional PHP code to correctly show the right message to each usergroup.  I think I've gotten the message right now!


----------



## Fanaelialae (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Morrus!


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2009)

Morrus said:


> YOu both posted that during the 5 minutes I was trying to write conditional PHP code to correctly show the right message to each usergroup.



Just keeping you on your toes.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 29, 2009)

I think I'm missing something obvious. Do I need to select something?

It says Community Supporter Account: INACTIVE, in the top right.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 29, 2009)

will there be a year CS account again?


----------



## Emberion (Sep 29, 2009)

I am having the same issue. I signed up today, but there has been no change to my account. In the top-right it says its inactive.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2009)

ScorpiusRisk and Emberion, you should be fixed now.  Same thing applies to you guys as above - it won't automatically renew after a month, but if you resubscribe at that point it will work correctly.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2009)

Hand of Evil said:


> will there be a year CS account again?




Probably not.  It's a real bitch on cash flow.  Monthly means steady revenue, easily measurable and predictable.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 29, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Probably not.  It's a real bitch on cash flow.  Monthly means steady revenue, easily measurable and predictable.




Oh. Well, when my newly purchased 3 year account runs out I'll sign up for the monthly!

On one level I'm sorry for jumping in early on the three year account, but on another I'm not if you see what I mean.


----------



## Obryn (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm going for the monthly subscription for now!  Glad to be pitching in!

...but I have a feeling that "Your Paid Subscription expires in less than a month" message on the main forum menu is going to get a bit old. 

-O


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2009)

Obryn said:


> I'm going for the monthly subscription for now! Glad to be pitching in!
> 
> ...but I have a feeling that "Your Paid Subscription expires in less than a month" message on the main forum menu is going to get a bit old.
> 
> -O




Is it gone now?


----------



## Obryn (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep!  Awesome.   I wouldn't mind a reminder a few days ahead of time, FWIW.  In fact, I'd love it!

-O


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2009)

Obryn said:


> Yep! Awesome.  I wouldn't mind a reminder a few days ahead of time, FWIW. In fact, I'd love it!
> 
> -O




Well, the subscription renews automatically each month, so there's no need for a reminder.  But if it shold lapse for some reason, there's an indicator at the top right, just under the bit where it says "Welcome, Obryn."  So you can see at a glance if your subscription ends.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Well, the subscription renews automatically each month, so there's no need for a reminder.  But if it shold lapse for some reason, there's an indicator at the top right, just under the bit where it says "Welcome, Obryn."  So you can see at a glance if your subscription ends.




I'm definitely planning to 'go monthly' when my year subscription is over. The reminder wouldn't be to let me know I need to renew, but to remind me to take the $3.00 out of my account. My seemingly insolvable inability to remember that is the only reason I always buy yearly and turn off autorenew features.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'm definitely planning to 'go monthly' when my year subscription is over. The reminder wouldn't be to let me know I need to renew, but to remind me to take the $3.00 out of my account. My seemingly insolvable inability to remember that is the only reason I always buy yearly and turn off autorenew features.




I understand, but the software we have gives a binary option: a reminder a month in advance or no reminder at all. The month-in-advance option, for people subscribing monthly, is intrrusive and redundant.

If we meet our targets, we can look at hiring coders and such to make these changes. But my talent is in organizing people, not doing techie stuff!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 30, 2009)

How many old CS accounts are there anyways?  I see a number of avtars showing CS but under the title it shows Registered?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 30, 2009)

Hand of Evil said:


> How many old CS accounts are there anyways?  I see a number of avtars showing CS but under the title it shows Registered?




I don't know.  I haven't figured out how to change my title yet.  Heck, I just putzed around enough today to figure out how to set up an avatar, lol


----------

